# Transfer Express Offers Express Prints Custom Digital Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you’re looking for a cost-effective way to offer full-color artwork with low minimums, check out CAD-PRINTZ® Express Prints digital transfers from Transfer Express. Fast and easy to create, they are the company’s most economical full-color digital transfer. 

They’re also among its most versatile. Thin and lightweight, with a soft, matte finish, they can be used on cotton, polyester blends and are great for light or dark garments. They’re also ideal for creating small logos at a small cost—with pricing as low as 100 logos for 30 cents each. 

The transfers stand up to industrial laundering with no loss of color, cracking or peeling, plus, they’re CPSIA-compliant. Simply choose a layout, text, art and colors using the online designer and receive your transfer ready to apply to T-shirts, hoodies and more.

To find out more, go to https://transferexpress.com/heat-applied-transfers/express-print-digital-transfers.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

